# Audi Allroad C6 3.0 TDI Tiptronic, sport seats?



## gianton (Aug 8, 2006)

Hello!
Last week I bought an Allroad C6 3.0 TDI Tiptronic with 15.000 kms on the clock. The car is by far the best I ever owned (previous cars Merc E230 '89 and BMW 528i '97), except the seats







. The seats are the basic ones with alcantara and cloth with only 3 regulations available. Other than that after a trip of only 3 hours me and my wife had aches in the back and hips.
I have read in other forums that the sport seats are far better, so the question is whether I can have them retrofitted and if yes where can I find them on the net to buy them online. Second hand ones are ok.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Audi Allroad C6 3.0 TDI Tiptronic, sport seats? (gianton)*

pics of your seats please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gianton (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Audi Allroad C6 3.0 TDI Tiptronic, sport seats? (bhb399mm)*

Here are some photos:
   



_Modified by gianton at 4:50 AM 7-14-2007_


----------



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice car!


----------

